# What's so Special about your Betta?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I was just wondering what makes our Bettas special. I mean, like a distinct color or different eye colors? Or even jumping every time they see you. So I'll start. Lebron's special since well, one of his pectoral fins are transparent and the other one has red with transparent edges. He even jumps unexpectedly when I feed him his pellets. He'll jump for anything. ^^ 

So, what about your Bettas? What makes them so special?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

My betta is special because he's the Hero of Time, and saves Hyrule from death and destruction. And even with all the enemies he fights, and miles he travels, he still has time to follow my face whenever I come up to his tank.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> My betta is special because he's the Hero of Time, and saves Hyrule from death and destruction. And even with all the enemies he fights, and miles he travels, he still has time to follow my face whenever I come up to his tank.


Even if that sounded freaking awesome, WHAT?? That sounds like a freaking awesome adventure story, though. ;-)


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Hahaha. His name is Link, after the Legend of Zelda series. I'm a total Zelda nut, even if I do suck at playing the games.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> Hahaha. His name is Link, after the Legend of Zelda series. I'm a total Zelda nut, even if I do suck at playing the games.


Oh!! I get it now. Earlier this year, I was being a fail about that series. I thought Link's name was Zelda except that was the princess being captured.  That makes sense now!!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea, when I was little I thought Link's name was Zelda too. Haha. I totally suck at games period, but I just LOVE that series. That's why when I got my betta I knew I had to name him Link (I said the next pet I got, that's what I would name him).


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's a nice name. It should be called the Legend of Link. Well, that's my opinion.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I COMPLETELY AGREE! I get that Zelda is the princess and all that, but Link saves the world from being destroyed, I think that's kind of important. Sorry, I didn't want to totally de-rail your thread.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Oh I just love this Lebron..There are so many things that make each one of them special..Let me start with Sapphire, because he is a rescue fishy..and is thriving and showing color changes, and he just has something very special about him, he is active, energetic, and loves attention, he is now flaring-full flaring at my finger, or when he sees his reflection, he is like a lil snake, loves to slither his VT body around his plants, he loves to let his ventrals drop now, so when he rests on his plants or his spongebob pinapple, his ventrals hang so pretty in the water, he is almost affectionate, when I put in the food, he loves to jump, and high for the pellet, and then when I put my finger in he used to grab at it, now he just rubs up against it, it is the cutest lil thing, and I swear he knows I saved him, and he's thanking me I just adore this lil guy, so much he brings me happiness, and I return the favor.._


_For Sammy, I love him - he's our first fishy, and he is very special..he has grown, and he knows his name, when we call him, or talk to him, you would swear he's talking back, and having a conversation with us, and he also loves to jump for joy..especially when it's feeding time, and always comes to the window, as well as Sapphire when we peek in to see what he is doing, he is loving his new tank, and it fits him so well now, when we first put him in, he looked lost, now he just adores his new Floating log, and for the first time, he is full flaring as well, he hold a very special place in my heart, as well as Sapphire, and I just love both my fishies_...


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Lelei, it sounds like you have an AMAZING connection with your fishies! They both sound like puppies the way you describe them.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> Lelei, it sounds like you have an AMAZING connection with your fishies! They both sound like puppies the way you describe them.


_I beleive it's true, they are underwater doggies, if they had a tail, you would see it wagging every time we come to greet them, I spend a lot of time talking to my fishies, and playing with them, by having them follow my finger, or I will go to one side of the tank, and literally play peek a boo, I see em looking for me, and then they spot me, and just swim toward me with such cuteness, in their eyes, I have been doing this since I first got Sammy, and now with Sapphire, but I beleive this is what makes a betta fish so unique, unlike any other fish..they respond to humans like a dog or cat would, and have unique personalities, that no other fish has;-)_


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

lelei said:


> _Oh I just love this Lebron..There are so many things that make each one of them special..Let me start with Sapphire, because he is a rescue fishy..and is thriving and showing color changes, and he just has something very special about him, he is active, energetic, and loves attention, he is now flaring-full flaring at my finger, or when he sees his reflection, he is like a lil snake, loves to slither his VT body around his plants, he loves to let his ventrals drop now, so when he rests on his plants or his spongebob pinapple, his ventrals hang so pretty in the water, he is almost affectionate, when I put in the food, he loves to jump, and high for the pellet, and then when I put my finger in he used to grab at it, now he just rubs up against it, it is the cutest lil thing, and I swear he knows I saved him, and he's thanking me I just adore this lil guy, so much he brings me happiness, and I return the favor.._
> 
> 
> _For Sammy, I love him - he's our first fishy, and he is very special..he has grown, and he knows his name, when we call him, or talk to him, you would swear he's talking back, and having a conversation with us, and he also loves to jump for joy..especially when it's feeding time, and always comes to the window, as well as Sapphire when we peek in to see what he is doing, he is loving his new tank, and it fits him so well now, when we first put him in, he looked lost, now he just adores his new Floating log, and for the first time, he is full flaring as well, he hold a very special place in my heart, as well as Sapphire, and I just love both my fishies_...


No problem! It's awesome to hear how special our fishes are! When I call Lebron his name, he replies.  He always flares at everything. ^^


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I love these kinds of topics, they make my day just that little bit brighter!

Kaze is a very mellow fish, the only time he considers flaring (and half heartedly I would add) is when I do the positively _atrocious_ deed of placing my finger flush up against the glass of his side of the aquarium! The dirty look he gives me is hilarious and he puffs his gills up very, very slightly... not enough to be threatening. He's a very sweet fish and isn't afraid to nom at the glass when he sees me, as well as "snuggling" up against the moss pads I've attached to the divider. He's such a gentle soul. I look forward to rescaping his side of the aquarium next week, if nothing else he's earned it and I'm sure he'll love what I've got prepared.

He was the first animal I took into my care and have cared for almost independantly, with the exception of needing help with water changes. When I'm having a bad day with my medical condition or just a general bad day as we all have he is there and wiggles his socks off at the slightest hint of seeing me or my feet (the tank is at the end of my bed).

Echo is a little firecracker. When I first purchased him he was the friendliest little fish in the world, swam right over to me and started wiggling at the store. Since learning more about him I honestly think of him like a teenage boy who is constantly trying to show off for his friends. He's always flaring at _something_ and parading around with his fins all puffed out - he's an absolutely stunning animal. I don't think he's stressed, he just seems to be a bit of a grump. I'll be rearranging his side of the aquarium once I've recovered from doing Kaze's and I hope that lets him know he can relax a little.

He too likes to swim over when he sees my feet... then flares. He also likes to size up my cat and flare, parade and puff up as much as he can whenever this giant furball with no meow comes over to say hello or sits and chills at the end of my bed watching these bizarre, brightly coloured scales of insanity.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I love how bitchy and snobbish Freyja is. She's not remarkable colorwise or tailwise -I think veiltail- but her personality and mine mesh so well. She's great for work stress relief.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Freyja said:


> I love how bitchy and snobbish Freyja is. She's not remarkable colorwise or tailwise -I think veiltail- but her personality and mine mesh so well. She's great for work stress relief.


Remember, no cuss words!! She must be pretty feisty. Does that mean you are, too? I mean you said that your personalities mesh well.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I love hearing about everyone's bettas! I'll admit, I want to brag a little bit about my own betta~

Drago is a hilarious little dude, and I'm learning more about him every day. He is a very relaxed fish, but he gets pretty excited at feeding time. When he notices my fingers in the feed slot at the top of the tank, he spreads his fins out and gets all excited watching my hand. One of these days I feel like he might end up jumping at my fingers, silly little guy! And I have seen him sleep in the cutest places. He has one little spot he's found between the leaves of one of his plants where he is almost completely hidden from my view. The first time he found it, I couldn't find him for probably ten minutes!

Drago always brightens up my day, bopping around his tank every day and just making me smile. To those who say fish aren't pets, I challenge them to watch Drago for five minutes and not find themselves getting attached.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Seki said:


> I love hearing about everyone's bettas! I'll admit, I want to brag a little bit about my own betta~
> 
> Drago is a hilarious little dude, and I'm learning more about him every day. He is a very relaxed fish, but he gets pretty excited at feeding time. When he notices my fingers in the feed slot at the top of the tank, he spreads his fins out and gets all excited watching my hand. One of these days I feel like he might end up jumping at my fingers, silly little guy! And I have seen him sleep in the cutest places. He has one little spot he's found between the leaves of one of his plants where he is almost completely hidden from my view. The first time he found it, I couldn't find him for probably ten minutes!
> 
> Drago always brightens up my day, bopping around his tank every day and just making me smile. To those who say fish aren't pets, I challenge them to watch Drago for five minutes and not find themselves getting attached.


I know what you mean!! Fish are pets. We take care of them and love them. They have character so they brighten our days! 



SpookyTooth said:


> I love these kinds of topics, they make my day just that little bit brighter!
> 
> Kaze is a very mellow fish, the only time he considers flaring (and half heartedly I would add) is when I do the positively _atrocious_ deed of placing my finger flush up against the glass of his side of the aquarium! The dirty look he gives me is hilarious and he puffs his gills up very, very slightly... not enough to be threatening. He's a very sweet fish and isn't afraid to nom at the glass when he sees me, as well as "snuggling" up against the moss pads I've attached to the divider. He's such a gentle soul. I look forward to rescaping his side of the aquarium next week, if nothing else he's earned it and I'm sure he'll love what I've got prepared.
> 
> ...


Your fish really has character! Kaze is like the opposite of Lebron.  Lebron always flares at everything and is always up for some threats. ^^" Echo must really be a nice fish. Kinda like mine.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Remember, no cuss words!! She must be pretty feisty. Does that mean you are, too? I mean you said that your personalities mesh well.


Sorry  
Yes to an extent. She seems like the kind of girl who wont take any poo from anybody. I have heard people describe me the way I describe Freyja mainly because I am a wallflower who will get a feel for a room and study everybody instead of being the life of the party. Also if I dont like you Im not going to be hypocritical and make nice with you. So yes we mesh well ;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Sorry
> Yes to an extent. She seems like the kind of girl who wont take any poo from anybody. I have heard people describe me the way I describe Freyja mainly because I am a wallflower who will get a feel for a room and study everybody instead of being the life of the party. Also if I dont like you Im not going to be hypocritical and make nice with you. So yes we mesh well ;-)


No, it's OK. It's great you found a fish that matches with you, too! Lebron is pretty aggressive and I'm pretty hot headed when I have no patience at all. :roll:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

There's a reason a particular fish calls to you.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus is special because my daughter got him for me for Mothers Day cause she knew I have always loved fish and when we went out for dinner I was watching the Koi in the pond they had outside and she said Mom you need a fish..Yep I did cause I love this little guy. He is so much fun to watch as he plays Ninja Betta hiding in his plants or cave and then swimming out as fast as he can ready to kick some fish butt..lol He is alone in his tank so I dont know what he is after but I just laugh and laugh at him ! I also really love that he has lipstick on as his lips are a shade lighter then the blue on his body. The first time I saw him jump it was seeing your child take his first steps I was so excited ! Now that I have a live floating plant he sleeps in it and loves it but at first he attacked it biting at it and circling it like a shark..lololololol He is a special little guy for sure !!!!!

Oh and I almost forgot he also knows his name and will come over to my side of the tank when I call him. The reason for his name is cause my daughter teaches Latin and I wanted Greek myth name and Perseus suits him just fine as he is not scared of anything, a very brave and smart little guy.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Orpheus and The Maestro are special little guys. They live in my music room and watch me practice all the time. They let me know if I hit a wrong note by flaring and destroying their bubble nests. The Maestro loves symphonies from the romantic period and solo works for the flute. Orpheus prefers John Coltrane, Charlie Parker, and Herbie Hancock.


----------



## Rosska (Jun 10, 2012)

EJ is special because he's sassy. He puts the fight in 'fighting fish'. He has this angry little expression all the time, as if to say "Put your finger in here. _I dare you._". Whenever I feed him by hand, he'll go straight in to bite my fingers before he even nibbles on the food. And it's not even playful nipping. He grabs on, then twists and flails as if he's trying to maul me. Despite him being angry and sassy, he's also cute and adorable. The first thing I do when I wake up is wave at my tank and say "Mornin' EJ" and he zooms up to the glass and wiggles around excitedly.

The first time I saw him he was in the tank next to all the female fighters. He was displaying like "Heyyy, ladies ;3". Then he saw me and he was all, "Who are you supposed to be :I", but I knew I had to take him home. He has a real attitude, and he's grumpy as anything, but I couldn't have a better fish~


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Rosska said:


> EJ is special because he's sassy. He puts the fight in 'fighting fish'. He has this angry little expression all the time, as if to say "Put your finger in here. _I dare you._". Whenever I feed him by hand, he'll go straight in to bite my fingers before he even nibbles on the food. And it's not even playful nipping. He grabs on, then twists and flails as if he's trying to maul me. Despite him being angry and sassy, he's also cute and adorable. The first thing I do when I wake up is wave at my tank and say "Mornin' EJ" and he zooms up to the glass and wiggles around excitedly.
> 
> The first time I saw him he was in the tank next to all the female fighters. He was displaying like "Heyyy, ladies ;3". Then he saw me and he was all, "Who are you supposed to be :I", but I knew I had to take him home. He has a real attitude, and he's grumpy as anything, but I couldn't have a better fish~


Aww... He must really like ladies! :3 He must be one of those Bettas that are like "Take 1 more step and I'll bite your finger and never let go!!". I like aggressive ones. 



cjz96 said:


> Orpheus and The Maestro are special little guys. They live in my music room and watch me practice all the time. They let me know if I hit a wrong note by flaring and destroying their bubble nests. The Maestro loves symphonies from the romantic period and solo works for the flute. Orpheus prefers John Coltrane, Charlie Parker, and Herbie Hancock.


They listen to music? That's awesome! Well, maybe they can sense the vibrations that music causes. 



Perseusmom said:


> Perseus is special because my daughter got him for me for Mothers Day cause she knew I have always loved fish and when we went out for dinner I was watching the Koi in the pond they had outside and she said Mom you need a fish..Yep I did cause I love this little guy. He is so much fun to watch as he plays Ninja Betta hiding in his plants or cave and then swimming out as fast as he can ready to kick some fish butt..lol He is alone in his tank so I dont know what he is after but I just laugh and laugh at him ! I also really love that he has lipstick on as his lips are a shade lighter then the blue on his body. The first time I saw him jump it was seeing your child take his first steps I was so excited ! Now that I have a live floating plant he sleeps in it and loves it but at first he attacked it biting at it and circling it like a shark..lololololol He is a special little guy for sure !!!!!
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot he also knows his name and will come over to my side of the tank when I call him. The reason for his name is cause my daughter teaches Latin and I wanted Greek myth name and Perseus suits him just fine as he is not scared of anything, a very brave and smart little guy.


Good thing your daughter picked out Perseus! I guess it was meant to be! ^^ It's great that you finally have a fish! A Betta to be exact. 



Freyja said:


> There's a reason a particular fish calls to you.


I know! I guess it's just fate.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@CJz I was reading that one, wow..Interesting.. I remember when Our Sammy would watch my daughter play her wii dance and she (my daughter) gets into it, music gets loud, and Sammy, would just bob in the water like he was imitating her..too hysterical..lol


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Freyja said:


> There's a reason a particular fish calls to you.


I agree on that. When my father brought Piou over we bonded almost immediately. 

That fish likes hide and seek. When i stand by his tank and not try to make him follow my finger he gets to hide inside of a ship until i start searching for him. Then up he comes to the glass looking me like he won a contest! And when i nap at the couch next to his tank he comes by floating there as if to guard me!

He also has a snob and superior face. I swear every-time I look at him, he thinks: What are you looking at? First time you see a fish?

I started yesterday to place my finger in the tank. He comes and flares and circles it like a predator for a few seconds. He then leaves and goes about his business with a smug look: 'Well no food this time...Why do i bother?'


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

Iv is a pig. He would eat until he exploded! LOL

But, he's also ridiculously active. For the first 2 weeks he was in his 10 gallon, all of his pictures turned out as red blurs because he was zooming around! He's curious, too--I once put a bird toy in his tank and he spent a good 3 hours checking it out.

He only flares at his reflection, whether it be in the glass or a mirror. The first time I put a betta mirror IN his tank, he got so flustered he pooped. XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He pooped? Haha There was a piece of poop on Lebron's anal fin and I made him flare so much it fell off. Lol


----------



## jenniijennii309 (Jul 30, 2012)

Mine is named Freddy (I didnt name him) n hes probably the most friendly fish you could meet I mean you lean your head next to the tank he will swim out of his cage and come by u


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

jenniijennii309 said:


> Mine is named Freddy (I didnt name him) n hes probably the most friendly fish you could meet I mean you lean your head next to the tank he will swim out of his cage and come by u


Aw... That's cute. Lebron always comes out when I'm in the kitchen. His tank is in the kitchen so...


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

I can't wait until I get my own apartment, and can keep fishies all over the place, rather than just my bedroom! (Though my roommate is open to having a 10 gallon fish tank in the living room... :redyay


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope you can get a lot of fishes!


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

Oh, me too!  Especially since my cat doesn't like the taste of fish. XD
My dream tank? A planted 55 gallon tank with big schools of tetra. ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's an awesome tank! :3 Mine is a 200 gallon tank with Oscars. ^^ I can only get like a 125 gallon, though. :/ In a few years...


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

Oh, so much rooooom!  I don't think I've ever seen a tank that big in real life... LOL


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Me neither. The biggest tank I've seen is when I went to the aquarium exhibit. Lol


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

My Sprinkles has been special since I first got him. He was hidden behind all the cups, and being me, I looked at EVERY SINGLE BETTA. When I saw Sprinkles, he didn't look too happy...his cup was dirty, and he seemed lethargic, but when I watched him some more he went up for water, flared at me, and wagged his little tail. It was like he was yelling at me to get him out of there! I'm happy to report that he's really goofy now and quite active. He jumps at the bloodworms I give him every couple weeks, and he watches me throughout the day. Whichever side of the tank I'm on, he's on lol. He also has the most beautiful flare ever. His colors compliment each other quite nicely. :-D


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

My betta Phillip is special he never nips at any new fish that go in his tank I put in 2 albino cories with him he went near them and then swam away and ignored them Hes either really peaceful or scared haha. At times when the cories are chasing eachother he does get bumped into but he never nips at them XD. My Phillip is especially peaceful. Phillip is also special at eating everyone else's food which is bad :O!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sprinkles55 said:


> My Sprinkles has been special since I first got him. He was hidden behind all the cups, and being me, I looked at EVERY SINGLE BETTA. When I saw Sprinkles, he didn't look too happy...his cup was dirty, and he seemed lethargic, but when I watched him some more he went up for water, flared at me, and wagged his little tail. It was like he was yelling at me to get him out of there! I'm happy to report that he's really goofy now and quite active. He jumps at the bloodworms I give him every couple weeks, and he watches me throughout the day. Whichever side of the tank I'm on, he's on lol. He also has the most beautiful flare ever. His colors compliment each other quite nicely. :-D


Lol. It's great you rescued Sprinkles! Our Bettas have something in common. They both wag their tails like a dog. 



gn3ranger said:


> My betta Phillip is special he never nips at any new fish that go in his tank I put in 2 albino cories with him he went near them and then swam away and ignored them Hes either really peaceful or scared haha. At times when the cories are chasing eachother he does get bumped into but he never nips at them XD. My Phillip is especially peaceful. Phillip is also special at eating everyone else's food which is bad :O!


Sounds like a docile Betta! Lebron's the opposite! When I put Ghost Shrimp with him, he ate them under a week and a half. :roll:


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

The other day, Modi felt determined to make a bubble nest, so he started to build one in a corner of the tank. He noticed that it was getting destroyed by the filter, so he began to build another at the front of the tank. There is a very small area at the surface of the aquarium's front that can't be disturbed by the filter flow. Unfortunately, he can't swim in place for more than a few seconds at a time (too strong of a current) to blow bubbles in that area, so he came up with an ingenious plan: he blew bubbles in the back of the tank next to the filter output. Those bubbles were sent straight to the front of the tank and stuck to the rest of the nest. He ended up with an enormous bubble nest by the end of the day.

I've always loved the little guy, but now I am very, very impressed by his intelligence! He demonstrated an understanding of problem solving and rudimentary physics! May as well send him to Mensa and be done with it


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dont you just love how intelligent they are?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yup. They're not AS intelligent such as a dog, but they are. ^^ Mine sheds after a 100% water change. :0


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes! in my opinion, they have the most personality and intelligence out of all the freshwater aquarium fish species. The next person who says that they're "dumb decorative creatures" will get a slap from me.

(and Pilot00, I just noticed, you're a fellow EU person! It's nice to finally see another here!)


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

deso said:


> (and Pilot00, I just noticed, you're a fellow EU person! It's nice to finally see another here!)


If I maybe sarcastic (to me and my fellow countrymen) i dont know for how much longer .

So let me remember some of the French i learned in my youth.

Ravi de vous rencontrer mon ami!

BTW the betta in your avatar is splendid!


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

My betta weaver is a amazing,he is my first betta and he loves to jump and hit my finger,goes crazy when its dinner time and goe thru his hoop when he is showing off!he always greets me and does his wiggle dance and loves hanging out on his leaf hamick!My L.B. short for little bit is a rescue red vt and when i brought him home he was on his death bed and now he is looking so much better,I swear too he knows I saved him just moved him to a bigger tank and he thanks me more!I love all My betta's-sentel mental lady,gideon,mercey,wally blue and fernado!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

WOW! You have a lot of Bettas! And I thank you for rescuing L.B.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Never mind about Phillip a few days ago he got crazy territorial he is now divided with plastic mesh.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmm... My baby Fitzwilliam was one that my mom got me about 3 or 4 years ago as a "surprise" gift with a fish bowl. TBH, I didn't like him at first. I didn't name him, and I didn't like his colors and was a VT, plus my sister got the multi colored CT. But over the years he's out lived every other betta I've had. He's been from a 1g tank to a 2.6g to a 55g to a 2.5 g to an 8g where he now resides alone in his older age. He's lived through high ammonia levels, careless care taking, moves, and much much more! I just love how he thinks he's regal. He'll swim by when I'm at my desk almost like saying 'look at me! I'm beautiful and you love me!'. He hunts down his pellets and swims through brine shrimp. He's my baby and that's what makes him special!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awww... That's cute. All animals are special. Whether a shrimp or a Betta. ^^ Sorry about your past Bettas. He's been through so much.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

deso said:


> Yes! in my opinion, they have the most personality and intelligence out of all the freshwater aquarium fish species. The next person who says that they're "dumb decorative creatures" will get a slap from me.
> 
> (and Pilot00, I just noticed, you're a fellow EU person! It's nice to finally see another here!)


Ditto on that Deso~I have been educating peple left and right by sharing my fushys stories of how funny and cute they are..and very smart..and I got 3 people alredy convinced that bettas must be amazing fish..and know what it takes to make it happen!!


----------

